# Tattooed Romance Cover Model John Quinlan



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks again to all the awesome people that are part of this site. I just joined as a friend told me to sign up and I am glad I did. I appreciate all the kind words from everybody, much love and respect always! Well, this is the photo gallery section so I guess I will post a few photos, enjoy, ha ha ha:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

John,

as your images are promotional as well as impressive   I'm moving them to the Writers' Café as an author service thread and giving you the official "author services" welcome!

Welcome to KindleBoards!  

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar:  you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time.  New threads will be removed.  

Please post new images or comments here rather than in the Photos Gallery or your Introductions thread, thanks!

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to.  And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days.  If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!  

Betsy 
KB Moderator


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Will do Betsy, I will and thanks for having me. I am honored to be here with everybody! You are all quite remarkable


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

I imagine in some parallel universe I look like that, too. Unfortunately, in this universe I am too fond of beer, pizza and sloth.

Welcome to KB.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

John Daulton said:


> I imagine in some parallel universe I look like that, too. Unfortunately, in this universe I am too fond of beer, pizza and sloth.
> 
> Welcome to KB.


LOL...

He almost makes me want to write romances...


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to the boards, John!

Nice ink!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I'm sure, John, that you'll find all of our members to be very professional in their responses!
 

Betsy


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I'm sure, John, that you'll find all of our members to be very professional in their responses!
> 
> 
> Betsy


  ^^

Welcome John! Glad to have you here at Kindleboards. What a nice thread to wake up to.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome John!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to the boards, John. I like your tattoos.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I'm sure, John, that you'll find all of our members to be very professional in their responses!
> 
> 
> Betsy


well, if i gotta be professional......

hi john, nice ink and nice


Spoiler



jacket


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Best. Thread. Ever. I mean that in a completely professional way 

Welcome to KB.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh please! I look like that on a _bad_ day.

Well ok, maybe not quite. 

Welcome, John!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome! Cool to have a model in here with the people who put the squiggles on the pages.


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome John, and yes...quite nice to have a model on the boards. *s*


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody for the nice words, I knew everybody was top notch but I didn't think I would get such a warm welcome! Very nice, I have so much respect for everybody here at Kindle Boards and I appreciate all kindness that has been sent my way.


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome, welcome! I must say, this thread makes me regret having such comparatively scrawny heroes in my books! Glad to have you join us, John!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Hubba hubba! Erm, excuse me. Very nice photos.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Beth & Becca, I am a really down to Earth "regular guy" and I would of course be honored to be in any one of your publications and anybody here in Kindlebooks publications for that matter. Cover model, hell yeah my friends....the more covers the better  You won't be disappointed!
Much Love!


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Right now I have some brand new excellent news! As of right now I am making ALL the images in my stock image gallery 100% free for any writer and author to use for their book cover(s). Yes, you may spread the word to the world about this. I was going to charge and I did briefly in the past BUT when I really think about it to me....it is not about money, it is about making my contribution to the writing community. I feel all the writers put such hard work into their writing that John Quinlan would like to show his appreciation and as my "gift" for all of your efforts I will provide images that are free of charge. It would be my pleasure as I am honored to be an official romance cover model in this industry. Best of all I own the copyrights to ALL the images so if you need to enhance the image in any way you see fit to make that perfect cover feel free to do so. I can give you a copy of the document from the photographer stating I am the copyright owner for the image you would like to use. All I ask is that you credit Sandra Kimball as the photographer because she is such a nice lady. If any other photographer takes photos of me for additional stock images I will make his/her name known for credit at that time as well. I will be adding new images to this gallery soon.

http://nextmodelmen.typepad.com/photos/romance_novel/index.html​


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks so much Sybil, very nice of you  You are 2 sweet!


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

John,
I will spread the word for you...have a few friends that write erotica, one featuring a hot tatooed guy, she may be interested. 
Welcome!
Pam


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

That's so nice of you Pam, I will have to kiss you when I see you, lol


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

I appreciate the kind words so much sibel! Much love


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi John, welcome to KB.

Quick question for you - do you only do romance covers or are you doing other genres, too? I noticed in your portfolio that you have some that could be vampire-ish or maybe historical.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks T.K., yeah bit of everything...yes I have the Vampire stocks in there, pick one, it's yours if you like for your next cover. Here is an example from the stock gallery:


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, John. 

I've sent you a PM requesting a little more information on uses and rights. 

T.K.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

K, I will look right now.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh my. I think I jut had a hot flash.

I may have to start writing romance novels just so I can ... um ... use you.

Welcome, John.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

You are awesome Kathleen! Thanks


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to let everybody know the two images below will be added to my book cover stock image gallery soon:

http://nextmodelmen.typepad.com/photos/romance_novel/index.html

I have the large high resolution versions of each one if any writer/author is interested in using one of them for their next cover. One is more of a fitness theme and the other is just a "thug", ha ha ha! So not the real me as I am a people person, lol! Thanks everybody here at Kindle Boards for all the love and support you have shown me being new to your forum! It really is an honor to be here, thank you all again for having me 



















God Bless


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

What part of the world are you from, John?

And I ask this in the most non-stalkerly fashion possible, since I'm a photog too and shoot cover art.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> What part of the world are you from, John?
> 
> And I ask this in the most non-stalkerly fashion possible, since I'm a photog too and shoot cover art.


Oh, _sure_ TexasGirl, I bet that's why you want to know.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Rachel u are soooo bad, lol! All good Texas, I am from Boston, Massachusetts. Here is a link with more about me:

http://www.modelmayhem.com/1627814


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm not buying it Deanna. Nice try.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Apple u are all just bad, LOL!!!!!!


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm a bad apple John


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

We should get along great then, ha ha ha!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Sadly Boston is not one of the places I regularly make it up to. 

But I'll friend you on Model Mayhem.

You people--you think I have ulterior motives!    

My motives are strictly honorable.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

tattooedmodelman said:


> Rachel u are soooo bad, lol! All good Texas, I am from Boston, Massachusetts. Here is a link with more about me:


BOSTON? I didn't know there were men like you in Boston! There are lots of well-muscled, tattooed guys here in Gloucester but none quite THAT well-muscled and tattooed.

Carry on.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words Kathleen


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Boston.... hmmmm.

You wouldn't have any shots of you at Tara,
standing naked at the _*Lia Fail*_ under a full moon, would you? 
( Taken from behind, not frontal.)

Plz send a PM here or via FBook, and thanks.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Not yet, lol!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

tattooedmodelman said:


> Not yet, lol!


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

You and me are on the same page


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

John, you have certainly perked things up around here! Wishing you the best.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Kathleen! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread always makes me giggle.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a photo shoot this weekend, went well. Thought I would post a few images from it. Here in Tommy Hilfiger boxers, all good, ha ha ha! Thanks




























I had a few more stock cover photos taken this past weekend and added to the gallery:

http://nextmodelmen.typepad.com/photos/romance_novel/index.html

Here they are and any writer/author that is interested in using one of these images below or any of the stock images in the gallery for his/her next book cover please contact me in the 'Contact' box of my official site at:

www.johnquinlan.org

I do have the super-sized high resolution versions of these.

God Bless


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I'm sure, John, that you'll find all of our members to be very professional in their responses!
> 
> 
> Betsy


Betsy is always such an optimist as she stands there with her cattle prod in hand.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Ha ha ha, I do of course, I love everybody here!


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to let everybody know I just got back from Las Vegas and I had a great time during the photo shoots I had as well out there. I will be getting back photos as the days and weeks progress but here is the first model image from one of my shoots. And yes, it was for Geordi brand underwear, lol! Also if anybody wants to use this image on their web site, blog(s) or any other article or project please let me know and I can get you the super-sized large version. This version displayed below is smaller but it is in high resolution 72dpi. I would also like top personally thank romance writer & author Cassandra Carr for being the first one to use this image on a post she did this morning, here is the link...thanks again so much Cassandra for all the love 

http://booksbycassandracarr.com/wordpress/?p=1820








Love everybody here at Kindle Boards, thanks for being so nice to this guy


----------



## Tessa Apa (Apr 8, 2011)

its early still in New Zealand - and this was a nice way to start the day - especially since I took my Mum to Magic Mike last night!!


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks so much Tessa, you are so nice! Very pretty lady, very nice profile photo. Gotta jet and go change my 9 month old daughters diaper, my soft side is showing here, lol!


----------



## Jason Blacker (May 20, 2011)

Only 2 guys had the courage to step in and say welcome.

I'll add a third.

Welcome John, I admire your commitment and dedication
to your art. I know how hard it is to stay in great shape 
like that.

Best wishes,

Jason


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks so much Jason! Appreciate your kind words my friend, yes, I try and keep in good condition  And yes, we all have to be comfortable with our sexuality in this business, ha ha ha! All good bro, keep in touch!


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to let all the romance writers and authors out there know that 6 brand new romance cover model stock images are being released today that are ready to be used for book covers right now. We thought it was a good time to release t
hese as football season has begun and these images are athletic style stock images focused on football. These will be added to the stock image gallery in the next few days. Pick the image you would like to use and you will be sent the super sized high resolution version with the license attached, all good. That simple. Thank you all so much for all your love and support!


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

4 Brand New MMA/Boxing Stock Cover Images - John Quinlan

Just added, here are my brand new MMA/Boxing stock cover images. I have always been a huge fan of boxing and mixed martial arts, amazing gifted athletes that work so hard. 100% respect for every one of these athletes. These will be added to my stock image gallery very soon are available to any writer/author that would like to use one as the cover of their next book. Go to my website, www.johnquinlan.org and click 'Contact' for more details. Thanks and Much Love


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Since I blogged about tattoos today I had to give John a plug. I'm hoping it will draw a few people to your site: Yakuza & The House of Skin


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleen, thank you so much! What a nice thing to do for me, I am honored. Right back at ya, I just thanked you on my blog. Here is the link:

http://irishjohnquinlan.blogspot.com/2012/08/special-thanks-to-writer-kathleen.html​
It is my pleasure to be part of the Kindle Boards online community, such great people here! I thank everybody for the kind words you have sent my way. I would like to get on here more often but things like changing diapers for the babies....ha ha ha.....and things of that nature seem to take up large portions of my time. All good though, being a dad is the most rewarding thing in the world.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you, John. That was very generous of you. An interview is a good idea. I'll contact you.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

I look forward to it Kathleen, I think you are an amazing talent. The pleasure is all mine


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Just thought I would post this image, many of the good people out there have said they really like this photo so I thought I would post this version of it. Hope you all like it, much love!


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh my word.

I think I just found another reason to procrastinate on the Kindle boards.

Unfortunately I don't have any characters that match your images, I'll pass around your info to some writer friends that do though.


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks so much Kwalker! Sounds good, you can pass me around as much as you like to as many people as you like......I know that sounded really bad, ha ha ha....PASS ME AROUND, LOL....you get the point  Much appreciated and love all the great people in this forum. tkkenyon, you are too kind, thanks for the positive vibes, luv em'! Feel free to check out the stock image gallery and pass the word along if anybody is interested in using any of my images for his/her next book cover please let me know. Here is the direct link:

http://nextmodelmen.typepad.com/photos/romance_novel/index.html​
For the rest of the year a couple of my PR guys said they would like to keep all these images free of charge so that means any image right now that is picked for a cover is 100% free. Next year they want to put a gallery together through PayPal where you click and purchase the image right there. But by all means take advantage of the free images, all good


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Just thought I would let all the romance writers and authors know my web guy is adding another couple photos soon to the gallery of romance novel stock images that are ready to be used as book covers. Every photo in my stock gallery comes in professional grade high resolution super-size and yours upon request for your next cover. Below is the newest 2 photos going in. Please contact me if you are interested, you will be happy I promise with the information and perks I grant you for your next book cover. God Bless

http://nextmodelmen.typepad.com/photos/romance_novel/index.html​


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

I would like to personally thank the very talented Celia Kyle for using me as her book cover model for her upcoming novel 'Fierce In Fur'. I am truly honored and humbled. Very soon I will have 4 brand new doctor stock images coming out. Wearing white doctors full length coat, white shirt, black tie with stethoscope. If any writer/author on this great site is looking for that style stock image for his/her next book cover please let me know and I will get it to you in its professional grade high resolution super size version  God Bless


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

I would personally like to thank the very talented Romance writer Cassandra Carr for her post of me yesterday. And yes, I am comfortable with my sexuality enough as an underwear model (and romance cover model) for shoots like this....just another shoot ( I mean day)....ha ha ha! They say I most definitely prove those *ahem* Irish myths wrong in this photo if y'all catch my drift, lol. I do have 4 brand new Doctor stock images coming soon if any writer is interested in using any one of them for their next book cover. Full white suit and jacket with stethoscope and everything. Let me know and much love to all the great people that make up this site


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

I was informed a while ago that I was selected in Lucy Monroe's Romance Cover Model contest, very nice lady and I am honored as they only picked the top 5 finalists, 1 being me  I would very much appreciate your votes in this contest. I would have posted this sooner but it slipped my mind. Hard work and effort are my middle names and I thank you! Here are the 2 links and directions that take less than 1 minute of your time. God Bless

1. Click on this link below and when the window opens click the "Like" button under my photo to vote for me, that simple:

I was entered In Lucy Monroe's Romance Cover Model contest. I am very honored for sure. I would sooooo appreciate it if you all could vote for me. I am a hard worker my friends and my middle name is effort. Much Love & Respect!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151194851139153&set=a.10151194851089153.467494.338069119152&type=3&theater


2. Click on the link below and when the window opens click on my photo among the top 5 finalists, then when my photos appears click "Like" under it, done! Simple 

http://pinterest.com/lucymonroebooks/orr-cover-models/


THE CONTEST ENDS FRIDAY (TOMORROW), LET'S DO THIS MY FRIENDS! GOD BLESS THE MASSES


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks to Ross for this special birthday gift that commemorates my NPC Men's Physique win at the 2012 Rhode Island Bodybuilding Championships at Twin Rivers Casino. A special thanks to the NPC and Big Mike Feulner for making that show such a success. Much respect always!










Thank you everybody who has sent me Happy Birthday wishes! Means a lot and I personally thank you!










I do have some brand new doctor stock images coming soon and I will be the cover model of Taabia Dupree's upcoming book, 'Jessica's Obsession'. To read more about me check out this recent article featuring me on Yahoo People by Clinton Bullock:

http://voices.yahoo.com/international-fitness-model-john-quinlan-signs-with-11826414.html


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to check in as it has been a while, honored to be the cover model of Taabia Dupree's brand new release due out December 21st....'Jessica's Obsession'​







Also here is the link to my blog post yesterday with 3 brand new stock images that are available now to any writer/author that would like to use them. As of this week I have signed on officially with Claudia Lucia McKinney as her newest cover model man which I am very pleased about as she is an amazing lady and wonderful overall person. I hope you all like these 3 new stock images:

http://irishjohnquinlan.blogspot.com/2012/11/here-are-3-brand-new-romance-novel.html​
Just click on each stock for a larger view ​
​Have a great Sunday and look forward to hearing back from you


----------



## tattooedmodelman (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to wish everybody a Happy & Healthy New Year. God Bless​


----------

